# Forum in English  > Project performance  > Site  >  ASAP Membership

## NickGolovko

Dear colleagues, project participants and visitors!

VirusInfo is extremely proud to announce its membership in Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals, ASAP.

The name of the portal will soon be included to the official list of ASAP members.

ASAP Membership is a great honour for us. It shows the excellent quality of our services and of our site as a whole. The development of our English section will be given an additional impulse.

About ASAP

ASAP stands for the Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals.

ASAP started out as a small band of security support sites under siege, but has expanded rapidly to include the "Best of the Best" the Internet Security Community has to offer. 

ASAP is made up of internet security oriented website and forum owners, administrators, and staff, as well as individuals, companies, and various organizations also dedicated to providing security related support to computer end users. 

ASAP is a joint effort dedicated to assisting end users with as seamless a process as possible by using methods such as cross-referrals, multiple product support services, easy information access, and cross referencing with verification. 

ASAP's goals are:

To ensure a high standard and quality of security support no matter where you seek help. 
To recommend in an equal and fair manner products available to keep your computer clean and safe, regardless of pricing. 
To ensure that end users are not affected by so called "product wars" and unfair marketing tactics, which have plagued several industries in recent years. 
ASAP ensures that quality support and assistance will be freely available - knock one of the support networks out and another will pick it up immediately. In addition, pooled resources permit the ability to provide support redundancy, thereby adding an additional layer of protection against Internet based threats. 

If you see the ASAP logo or banner used by a website, bulletin board, or individual, you can be assured that you're getting the best support and assistance possible, as the combined efforts of all ASAP members are involved in helping everyone, and ASAP won't give up until your important investment is safe and clean.

ASAP is a non-profit, volunteer network.

http://asap.maddoktor2.com

----------


## Corrine

Congratulations and, without a doubt:




> . . . It shows the excellent quality of our services and of our site as a whole.

----------


## NickGolovko

Hello again, Corrine, and welcome on board. Thank you for your kind greetings.  :Smiley:

----------


## Rorschach112

It was a pleasant surprise to see the application for ASAP. Keep up the good work everybody !

----------


## Sjoeii

Well done
Keep on going

----------


## Ultima Weapon

Congratulations to Virus Info. It is a great site & we members should do our best to make it even better!!!

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Good news  :Smiley: 


Well done Vinfo!

----------


## ipl_001

Hi NickGolovko, Corrine, Rorschach112, Sjoeii, Ultima Weapon, MAPKOBKA^^, hi everyone,

Congratulations!
Keep up the good job! :good: 

 :Rose 2: a Russian rose for Corrine!

----------


## NickGolovko

Hello ipl_001, 

I see you've registered OK  :Smiley:  Welcome on board.  :Smiley:

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

Hi Gerard, Corrine

Nice to meet you both  :Smiley: 


Me and my big mouth have finally made the journey to Vinfo, so hopefully I can help wake up the English section a bit  :Cheesy:

----------


## Sjoeii

Hi ipl_001

Welcome

----------


## tashi

Congratulations!  :048:

----------


## ipl_001

Hi Nick, MAPKOBKA^^, Sjoeii, hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome!


Nice to see you here tashi!  :Smiley:

----------


## ElPiedra

Congratulations!!!    :Beer: 

Salu2
El Piedra.

----------


## jedi1

Congratulations and welcome to ASAP. Well deserved.  :Smiley: 

Hi everyone.

----------


## RatHat

Congratulations, and well deserved!

Regards,
RatHat

----------


## don77

Congrats Nick and the whole team

----------

